# btu calculater



## patrick88 (Oct 14, 2008)

If this has been asked before please post link. Thank you.
I am going to my friends house on the 18th. I want to size his house for a new heater. Does anybody have a good BTU calculater. I plan to measure every window and door. I found an online tool but it might be limited compared to some other tools. Again thank you very much.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Water, Steam or Forced air?
If steam/water-baseboard, convectors or radiators?


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

patrick88 said:


> If this has been asked before please post link. Thank you. <snip>
> 
> Sir ... The term BTU calculator is wrong. You are looking for a heat loss calculator.
> http://tools.warmlyyours.com/hlc/room/room_general
> ...


----------



## patrick88 (Oct 14, 2008)

Oops sorry hydronic baseboard. 
Yea I'm pushing for replacement. Lol will be getting name and all info off the one in place. 
Oh I will try the thumb trick lol


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> patrick88 said:
> 
> 
> > If this has been asked before please post link. Thank you. <snip>
> ...


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

There is few free ones available, but paid ones such wrightsoft is one I like with all the different modules such as radiant, HP cooling...

Slantfin had a free one online but removed with all the user input discrepancies causing trouble.

But I think I still have the download link that will work:

http://www.pvsullivan.com/Downloads/SlantFin/he2setup.exe


----------



## patrick88 (Oct 14, 2008)

Thank you. I found an app for my phone. Just don't like spending any money for something that might be no good. Lol. He is passing papers the 17th. I don't think he will have cable so online tool might not work. I'm not sure about cell reception yet. I think I think I will bring my laptop just incase he has internet.


----------

